
Calling C# Natively from Rust - soheilpro
https://medium.com/@chyyran/calling-c-natively-from-rust-1f92c506289d
======
tracker1
Wild... incredibly interesting, but a _REALLY_ long way around, effectively
using two layers of FFI abstractions in/out of the CLR and a lot of extra
overhead to do it.

Not that I haven't done similar before, to work around problems as a faster
way to the end... but I'd think if the source were available for the C#
bindings, that it might be possible to look into that as for hints in how to
access the missing API piece directly.

~~~
WorldMaker
TagLib# [0] is a pure C# port and does not bind the C++ TagLib.

[0] [https://github.com/mono/taglib-sharp/](https://github.com/mono/taglib-
sharp/)

